# Trovoada de 8 de junho 2015



## pertinente (26 Jun 2015 às 21:51)

Filmado por mim na zona de cantanhede


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Jun 2015 às 22:50)

pertinente disse:


> Filmado por mim na zona de cantanhede


Brutal! 


Esses Anvil Crawlers!


----------



## StormRic (26 Jun 2015 às 23:05)

pertinente disse:


> Filmado por mim na zona de cantanhede



 muito bom o vídeo, excelente definição e estabilidade!

Gostava de saber alguns aspectos se fosse possível:
- qual a hora e o período de tempo abrangido.
- a localização e direcção aproximadas.
- o vídeo é montado, isto é, foram suprimidos alguns intervalos de tempo em que não houve descargas?
- o vídeo foi editado em relação à velocidade?

Coloco estas questões porque a frequência de descargas e a concentração parecem-me bastante invulgares.

Bom trabalho!


----------



## pertinente (27 Jun 2015 às 03:30)

O video tem duas horas reais, entre as 21 e 23h
gravado numa freguesia do concelho de Cantanhede.
A trovoada existia a toda a volta, posso arriscar dizer que estava no olho da tempestade.
Claramente a frequência de descargas não é real, o video tem vários cortes.
Foi gravado a 60fps e reduzido a 30fps o que o torna mais lento e com mais detalhe.
O som não é o desta situação mas tentei encontrar o mais aproximado do que senti na altura.
começou a chover nos ultimos minutos do video, foi quando fui buscar a câmera.
Da próxima vez irei fazer uma rotação lenta de 360º, só tenho pena de não o ter feito desta vez porque tinha sido perfeito.
Irei evitar uma zona urbana mas confesso que o receio é algum, estar em campo aberto à mercê de levar com um raio em cima de mim ou da máquina 
Vejam o video em 1080p. O youtube retirou-lhe alguma definição mas dá para ver com qualidade aceitável.
Obrigado pelos elogios.


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 05:24)

Obrigado pelos esclarecimentos.
Mas se a trovoada foi na noite do dia 8, as descargas só podem ser as que estão nesta carta das 23:13, hora local, e que contabiliza todas as registadas nos 120 minutos precedentes. Mas esta trovoada estava sobre o maciço da Gralheira, Viseu, S.Pedro do Sul. Não estava à volta de Cantanhede e nem teve muitas descargas perto.







Foi mesmo no dia 8? O vídeo foi publicado no dia 8. Não terá sido filmado na noite do dia 7? Porque na noite do dia 7 sim, houve espectaculares trovoadas na zona de Aveiro.
Às 21:40 locais, por exemplo, havia estas células em toda a zona em torno de Cantanhede com efeito:






Às 22:54 era este o mapa das descargas:






Portanto, pela descrição, o vídeo foi filmado no dia 7. 

Embora houvesse realmente trovoada a toda a volta, o vídeo foi feito numa direcção fixa, e era essa direcção que eu gostava de saber, se fôr possível.


----------



## pertinente (27 Jun 2015 às 21:27)

Peço desculpa, tem toda a razão. fui ver no calendário e foi no domingo dia 7 :/ a data do carregamento do video foi no dia 8 depois da meia noite daí o erro.
A câmera estava apontada para o lado da praia da Tocha, logo bate certo.


----------



## pertinente (27 Jun 2015 às 21:29)

Também tenho este video de 15 de abril


----------



## StormRic (27 Jun 2015 às 23:25)

pertinente disse:


> A câmera estava apontada para o lado da praia da Tocha, logo bate certo.



 perfeito, obrigado pelo esclarecimento da data também.



pertinente disse:


> Também tenho este video de 15 de abril



Outro vídeo muito bom, espectacular trovoada! Os dias 14/15 de Abril foram memoráveis. Este foi filmado numa direcção diferente e penso que será na noite de 14 para 15.

Veja-se o seguimento de dia 14 para 15, a começar mais ou menos nesta página:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/seguimento-litoral-norte-abril-2015.8198/page-20


----------

